# hi



## d4v3 (Dec 15, 2009)

hi ppl i am from Mexico, biochemical engineer, pets lover, looking fro some mantis to start i am a noob for now, hope i can find some information to start.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome, as long as u r a real person, u r welcome here... from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ismart (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here. You've found the best place to learn about mantis keeping and lots of other information about them. Again, welcome!


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 16, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## d4v3 (Dec 16, 2009)

tnx everybody!!! nice wellcome posts! i am looking for some mantis, here en Mexico we have severals species i will try to take some pictures of wild animals and post in here, as far as i can remember 14 years ago when i was styding i see a mantis in my backyard in Mexico it has a dry leaf shaped body, and i was amazed and wondering now if there its an described specie from Mexico.... i prefeer to buy mantis even when i can get it wild because of the love i feel for the wild animals in my country, so i choose to have only captive breed ones. kind regards for all


----------

